# Mac OS X Server NetBoot system requirements



## ksv (Oct 8, 2003)

I've searched through Apple's knowledge base and discussion fora, but haven't found anything. Can anyone confirm that beige G3s will boot just fine from a Mac OS X NetBoot server? I'm setting up a Mac network at my school and will most likely get 14 beige G3s plus a G4 server full of hard drives. I was thinking getting a Mac OS X Server educational license would both save system software costs and work, plus making it possible for all of the account holders to log in on any machine. I'll upgrade RAM/HD on all of them. Could that work fine? They're mainly going to be used as internet terminals and for writing. I'm also thinking the beige G3s' 10 Mbps ethernet could be a little slow for booting from a server, or what?
And when I boot from a network, I assume I can still access the local hard drive and cd-rom?


----------

